# EC's second life



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rebuilt with Record 11 and Eurus

I kept it dark. Still a head turner, hoping for a well priced set of Hyperons now. and probably some Rotundos, but I built it with what I had in hand.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Andreas, I'm glad you spared the EC from a life of exile! And gave it proper dress with Campy 11! She looks great!!! 

Don't ever sell her. You'll regret it. I know there are lighter stiffer frames nowadays but the EC will be a classic someday. Maybe not in the same vein as the C40 but the EC will be a collectable. It seems to me that there just weren't that many made- 2 or 3 years in production and split sales with the EP (which I think was the populace choice). Plus, the fact that these are the last of the pure Italians (ATR vs Torayca carbon issue) will make it more desirable to some folks. 

Which EP did you sell, the white or black? You've got a great collection, with your EP, EC, C50, and C40. Now all you need is a C59 and/or EPQ brutha!!!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Ride.

In fact I know If I sell it I would regret it, this bike has a history behind and It is indeed a great bike, light, smooth and stiff, more than enough for me. Probably if I didn't have so many bikes this could be the perfect only bike you could need.

But, I already have the C50 which is great for long rides and general overall great, the EP which is stiffer and racier, the C40, and the second EP, that by the way is still full built Dura Ace/7850-C50-TU, I put it for sale at a high price and didn't get any offfers so far and now the season is over, probably will sell it next season or just keep it like it is.

The only thing that creates me some unrest and problems is that I will have to move out next year. You know I live in Europe and here the flat space restrictions are much higher here than in America, we usually live in small appartments with expensive rents, unless you are rich and have a house. I have however an splendid appartment in Zürich center just by the lake, with a private bike room ( for 3 bikes ) and 2 cellars, so I have enough space for all my bikes and parts. But unfortunately the building is scheduled to be demolished next year, we had the notice since 5 years ago and the deadline is arriving soon and now I will have, first to find something as good as this that would be a fairly difficult thing with the current scarcity of appartments in Zurich, and second I will have to move out and that would be a whole hassle. 

One thing is to move boxes, you can get a moving company to do so with not much worry, but to move so many bikes, wheels and stuff, it would be quite problematic. It would have been easier If I could sell all the bikes as possible this year, and I have yet to sell the Bianchi/Ducati, oh well.

And about the C59/EPQ, I am sure they are better bikes, but I find them esthetically unispiring, maybe I will wait to see a C60 special retro edition before I buy a new one.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Thanks Ride.
> 
> In fact I know If I sell it I would regret it, this bike has a history behind and It is indeed a great bike, light, smooth and stiff, more than enough for me. Probably if I didn't have so many bikes this could be the perfect only bike you could need.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your upcoming housing issues. Hope you find a nice apartment that will meet your needs. 

If you have to thin you herd, how many bikes can you realistically keep in the typical Swiss apartment? Sounds like 3 is the right number for you, from what I'm reading into. C50. C40, and Ext C. There! Sell both your Ext Ps since they are more plentiful. I see a lot more Ext Ps for sale than Ext Cs here in the states. Or keep one of your Ext Ps as a frameset since that takes up much less room. Or maybe sell the C40 since you have recently found that a size 56 is your better match (your C40 is a 55 or 54?) 

Good luck finding your next apartment and in your tough decisions on your bikes!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Realistically ? haha

usually 2, one road bike inside the flat and one city bike in the shared building's bike room. that was how I did before.

I had the great luck of getting an flat with a private bike room with 3 hooks( that is at the building cellars), I installed 2 more hooks on my flat, and I have 2 cellars one on the basement, one of the top.

You can imagine my cellars are full of bikes and stuff.... not at all your typical Swiss appartment 

Problem is I have to move end of march, so when is the best moment to sell bikes, I will be packing and moving.... well well, you can't always get what you want.


----------

